# Old San Juan Bear Taken



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's some links to a few photos I took of a buddy's bear he killed last weekend on the San Juan unit. His taxidermist, who has handled a lot of bear, thinks the bear is at least 25 years old, though we may have to wait until the DWR finishes their analysis to find out for sure. The bear hide measured 7'4" nose to tail and 7' across the front paws. The skull green scored at 21 3/8 inches so even after the normal 3/8"-1/2"shrinkage, it should easily make Boone and Crockett.

We had a fun hunt. We hunted several days before we caught this bear and treed at least one bear everyday we hunted, but none were quite what we were looking for. Besides our own dogs, we also got help from Tony Bettis, Charlie Helquist, Big Daddy Hollingsworth as well as others. Thanks guys, let's do it again real soon!

http://www.hunt101.com/img/516183.jpg

http://www.hunt101.com/img/516181.jpg

http://www.hunt101.com/img/516182.jpg

http://www.hunt101.com/img/516184.JPG

http://www.hunt101.com/img/516186.jpg


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bear kevin. It's great to see some pics of bears. Keep posting.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job on the bear. There are getting to be quite a few down there, mostly smaller ones. Glad to see a big one taken every once in a while.

Did you use any of the locals to help out with dogs? There are several good ones in Blanding that also do very well with the big cats.

Congrats again.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Gracias Rusty and Stick_man, we just got lucky.

One of our group, Charlie Helquist, is a local from Monticello. He was the one who steered us into this bear. Charlie had a couple hunters the week before trying to catch this bear but it always managed to head into the rough ledges and get away. When we ran him, however, we were able to get in front of him, head him off, and dump a bunch of fresh dogs on him. Like I said, we were fortunate things turned out the way they did.

I've met a bunch of the houndsmen from Blanding....and have even hunted with one or two. The variety of game around Blanding makes it a hound hunters paradise.


----------



## ol'mosshorns (Sep 17, 2007)

looks like Todd h2oson


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

ol'mosshorns said:


> looks like Todd h2oson


You know Tod ehh?? Yeah, he's the hunter who had the tag. Next time you talk to him tell him you saw his bear pictures on the internet and heard that after 20 years of being my apprentice in hounds, it's about time he stepped out from under my shadow and started pulling his own weight! :mrgreen:

That'll get him going............ 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a big o bear there. congrats on him. let us know when you find out how old he was. congrates again to you and your buddys for geting him. nice job.


----------



## sk8nrob (Sep 14, 2007)

what a monster! congrats all around, and the dogs should get an extra treat or two!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a big bear!


----------

